

Show HN: My Experimental "Dev Blog" For A Pet Project - latitude
http://bvckup2.com/wip

======
latitude
I have this smaller project that I am pouring some of my free time in, and I
am trying different options for motivating myself to finish it.

This is the latest take on it - try and post what I've done last in a form of
a screenshot and a commentary that explains the context in some depth. It's
not quite blogging, because I am not tracking who reads this and so I can't
obsess over the readership size, the likes and the follows. It seems to be
working and this intentional lack of a feedback appears to be the key.

Can anyone relate to this?

~~~
hfsktr
I believe my website will be something similar. Not quite a blog but more like
a tech journal of projects or whatever with tutorials/screenshots. Something I
can look back and say 'yeah I know how to do this and I understand what is
happening to explain it (with screens etc)."

Even if nobody ever reads any of it I figure I will get better at writing and
communicating, which is always a plus.

My biggest issue is being so green in the personal project department. Most of
the 'problems' I want solved are done already.

~~~
latitude
Journal is a good word. Though I noticed that it's less of "how did I do it"
for me and more of "look how much has already been done, so just few more
pushes..." kind of benefit.

------
mathewsanders
I can't offer any useful tips on motivating yourself for a personal project,
but I have to say that your attention to detail on visual design is amazing!

------
StavrosK
I love this idea, just a few screenshots with an explanatory caption. Very
easy to post and interesting to read. Did you design the theme yourself? I was
going to ask how, but I noticed it's only a patterned background and images.
Still, very beautifully minimal.

~~~
latitude
Yeah, it's mine. Take a look at my personal site if you liked this one (link's
in the profile). The "how" is just few years of messing with the visual design
as a hobby. The good old trial and error :)

------
solox3
You know what I like best on that page? Your "dp pd bq" animation. The
smallest things blow my mind.

~~~
apathetic
What's `dp pd bq`?

~~~
jameswyse
It's the small animation on the button in the very top image (click the
'animated' link below it)

Simple but fun, nice!

------
rossy
I really love seeing innovation and attention to detail in native Windows API
code like this. Storing the 64-bit executable inside the 32-bit executable is
a great idea for the reasons you stated. Also it's so rare to see different
icons for the different DPI settings in Windows.

------
josephagoss
I'm kind of amused by people commenting on the project itself rather than the
dev blog idea.

Anyway, I really like this and have tried a similar system in evernote. Except
yours looks really nice and mine is really cheap looking.

Finding a mechanism that's helps you continue working on a project is a
important thing for some people. (myself included at the moment.)

------
songgao
I'm not in need of a backup service for windows, but I really, really, love
the UI. Great job!

------
sac2171
Slightly silly question, but can anyone tell me what font he uses on the first
couple of code screenshots? Something about them look astoundingly clear, and
I can't figure out what it is about them.

(I wish my code looked like that)

~~~
Gigablah
It's the Dina font [1]. Great programming font for Windows, I use it myself.

[1]: <http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Jibz/Dina/>

~~~
latitude
Yep, it's Dina.

Also note the website it is hosted on - DonationCoder. Arguably, this is one
of the nicest communities that revolves around software and development. I
can't compliment it enough, got a _ton_ of useful feedback there, always in a
friendly and respectful manner. Not too much unlike the HN actually.

------
csense
It's been years since I used Windows, but these days if I wanted fast
incremental backup in Windows, I'd just use LVM or BTRFS mounted in a Linux VM
and shared over Samba.

~~~
venus
I don't think you could have written a comment that more effectively
demonstrated your non-inclusion in the target market if you tried ...

------
a9entroy
In the screenshot of the code editor, the project is named "bwckup"

~~~
latitude
w = vv = v2 _and_ it's one symbol shorter. What's not to like?

